# Photos from this weekend



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I went to visit family in Sudbury, Mass and was able to get some nice photos. Enjoy!






















































































































Family Reunion (in the black tank)


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Your mother has a _very_ good eye. Nearly every photo is composition-wise a textbook example of the rule-of-thirds, and the eye for subject matter is incredible. She must have _years_ of photographic experience. A 35mm veteran from the non-programmed light-metering days, I'll bet.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Your mother has a _very_ good eye. Nearly every photo is composition-wise a textbook example of the rule-of-thirds, and the eye for subject matter is incredible. She must have _years_ of photographic experience. A 35mm veteran from the non-programmed light-metering days, I'll bet.


LOL, I actually took the photos. I was saying they were taking in Sudbury, Ma (Massachusetts)..so thank you for the wonderful compliments.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Magnificent photos Mum.

Thanks for sharing them


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

BlueEyedMum said:


> LOL, I actually took the photos. I was saying they were taking in Sudbury, Ma (Massachusetts)..so thank you for the wonderful compliments.


Well, then, _you_ have a very good eye for both composition and subject matter. Absolutely great photography. Is it just me, or have you improved your composition since you posted your contest photos? I think I see a demonstrable improvement, myself.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Well, then, _you_ have a very good eye for both composition and subject matter. Absolutely great photography. Is it just me, or have you improved your composition since you posted your contest photos? I think I see a demonstrable improvement, myself.


Yes, thanks to your wonderful advice with the rule of thirds...


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, but there's _no_ _way_ I'm going to take any credit for that. You deserve it all, and I don't want to detract one iota from your photographic accomplishments. You're truly coming along, and your photographs prove that most decisively.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Thanks, but there's _no_ _way_ I'm going to take any credit for that. You deserve it all, and I don't want to detract one iota from your photographic accomplishments. You're truly coming along, and your photographs prove that most decisively.


Thanks Doug....


----------

